# Hackenschmidt & E. C. Gallagher



## lklawson (Feb 16, 2008)

George Hackenschmidt, "The Russian Lion," was a Catch-as-Catch-Can wrestling champion in the latter part of the 19th Century and early years of the 20th Century.  With a claimed career record of more than 2,000 wins and 5 losses, Hackenschmit was  a hugely influential early submission grappler.  In 1909 he published his Catch-as-Catch-Can wrestling manual, "The Complete Science of Wrestling."  I have republished this manual and it is available for free download.

Edward C. Gallagher is credited with practically reinventing modern amateur wrestling in the first quarter of the 20th Century.  A natural athlete with a degree in electrical engineering, he turned his logical mind to wrestling in 1916 as Director of Athletics for Oklahoma State. Claiming a knowledge of more than 400 wrestling moves, he instantly produced a winning team claiming 138 wins with only 5 losses the first year.  His simply titled wrestling manual was considered the zenith of collegiate level wrestling books for decades. His manual, boasting a massive library of 148 photos, Wrestling by E. C. Gallagher is a must for martial artists, wrestling historians, and devotees of the sport.  I have republished this manual also.  It too, is available for free download.

Hackenschmit's wrestling manual: http://www.lulu.com/content/810073
Gallagher's wrestling manual: http://www.lulu.com/content/2054576

While you're there check out the other offerings I have available, most of them for free, at: http://stores.lulu.com/lawson

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk
--
Cumann Bhata Dayton: http://cbd.atspace.com


----------



## thaistyle (Mar 23, 2008)

Wow!!  Someone actually knows about George Hackenschmidt.  He was a great wrestler and he was also one of the strongest men in the world.


----------



## joemoplata (Apr 3, 2008)

What the hell, did Matt Fury suddenly take over this forum since the last time I was here?


----------

